# Rareelectricguitars.com?



## TKOA-Dex (May 25, 2014)

Hey everyone. So I was curious about this website, rarelectricguitars.com. Yes, the name is off-putting to a lot of us but examining the page it looks like a real business and i have seen some youtube reviews of guitars from the site. 

Now why do I ask if this is a legit business? Because, what they do is replicate signature guitars Like the JEM and Universe even to things like Tom Morello's guitars and more. Particularly there, I have found the replica of my dream guitar, an Ibanez JPM 7 string, for around $500 shipped. Now I KNOW they aren't anything special nor are they even close to comparable with the real thing. They have basswood bodies, 3 piece maple necks, chinese parts and pickups, etc. My goal in this really, is to get a JPM without having to spend $3000 to buy a stupidly worn one off of craigslist or something. I would eventually upgrade it. Put an OFR in it, Dimarzio pickups, etc. I just want a JPM!

So please, if anyone has dealt with these guys before or has heard of them, let me know!

This is the specific guitar I am looking at, by the way. John Petrucci Ibanez JPM P7 7 strings price:$428 - Electric Guitars for sale


----------



## decreebass (May 25, 2014)

I'm sure it's legit if you don't care that the guitar will probably be an unplayable knockoff. If you're just gonna hang it on the wall then it's probably good enough.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 25, 2014)

Ah, you don't think even with some TLC it will be playable? I hoped to play it. 

I would most likely upgrade pickups, trem, tuners, and whatever else needs it.


----------



## JustMac (May 25, 2014)

I wouldn't ever buy one, out of principle, BUT...

My friend showed me his replica JEM that he got off this site (I think it was the shop you listed, it had a very similar name)about a year ago... I was absolutely shocked. He had it set up by a shit-hot luthier in the UK with swapped out pups & electronics, but I kept saying to him"it's obviously not a replica, you just don't want to admit to your gf you blew 2 grand on the real thing". The paint work and everything was just spot on, and sounded phenomenal!

I've played many JEMs(admittedly never owned one) and it fooled me bigtime. Don't know if that helps.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 25, 2014)

It does, thank you JustMac. I need to find out more though I guess. Otherwise I guess I could find someone who would professionally paint the JPM design on a normal black RG.


----------



## jvms (May 25, 2014)

Avast acused the page as virus as soon as I clicked...


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 25, 2014)

Well that helps, hahah.


----------



## CrazyDean (May 25, 2014)

Every time I see someone ask about this site, they are a brand new user. Then, after a day or two, they are never heard from again....weird.


----------



## Black43 (May 25, 2014)

Maybe a rep from rareelectricguitars.com took care of him...
"he's not with us anymore"


----------



## broj15 (May 25, 2014)

TKOA-Dex said:


> Ah, you don't think even with some TLC it will be playable? I hoped to play it.
> 
> I would most likely upgrade pickups, trem, tuners, and whatever else needs it.



if your going to put that much money into it you might as well just lurk the used market for ad actually good guitar for the same/ less money.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 25, 2014)

Hah, well I plan to stick around so stay away evil rareelectricguitars reps!

And yeah that's true. Like I said, at this point I think if I reeeeeally want a JPM I would just have to get a black RG professionally painted.


----------



## broj15 (May 25, 2014)

TKOA-Dex said:


> Hah, well I plan to stick around so stay away evil rareelectricguitars reps!
> 
> And yeah that's true. Like I said, at this point I think if I reeeeeally want a JPM I would just have to get a black RG professionally painted.



Oops, didn't even realize you were talking about a jpm. In that case you probably would spend less by getting the linked guitar+upgrades than if you wanted the real deal, but you'll be way better off buying a used rg and modding it yourself.


----------



## Connor (May 25, 2014)

They've been around for a long time, I remember reading on one forum that the build quality was surprisingly decent. Just needed a proper setup. (and it wasn't made out of the woods that were described)
Bottom line is - you get what you pay for. Payment seems to be via PayPal so at least its safe and you should get *a* guitar at the end of the day otherwise you can dispute it.

I might buy one for shits and gigs and let the forums know what $500 will get them haha


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 26, 2014)

Connor said:


> They've been around for a long time, I remember reading on one forum that the build quality was surprisingly decent. Just needed a proper setup. (and it wasn't made out of the woods that were described)
> Bottom line is - you get what you pay for. Payment seems to be via PayPal so at least its safe and you should get *a* guitar at the end of the day otherwise you can dispute it.
> 
> I might buy one for shits and gigs and let the forums know what $500 will get them haha



Well if you do, let us know!


----------



## CrazyDean (May 26, 2014)

I'd like to see someone buy one and do a complete tear-down. I've seen it done on jemsite to a Chinese JEM ripoff. It had a 3 piece neck but the pieces were different lengths into the neck pocket and a single huge swimming pool route for a pickup cavity.


----------



## Connor (May 27, 2014)

I did it... I think. When clicking "Proceed with order via PayPal" I expected to be directed to PayPal to enter my details, however it said something in chinglish about getting an email within 24 hours for payment. 
We shall see! I'm going to create a thread in the Seven String section as it is a JEM UV777 after I've done that I'll probably create a thread in the luthiery section with a complete disassembly. 
I'll PM you with the results OP haha

Here's the thread. Guitar has been paid for via PayPal so I'm fully covered. Let the journey begin.


----------



## TKOA-Dex (May 27, 2014)

Hahah, oh god! And so it begins! Well I'll be certainly interested to see what it is like! And best of wishes that it is actually a decent guitar and not a waste of $500!


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

Connor said:


> I did it... I think. When clicking "Proceed with order via PayPal" I expected to be directed to PayPal to enter my details, however it said something in chinglish about getting an email within 24 hours for payment.
> We shall see! I'm going to create a thread in the Seven String section as it is a JEM UV777 after I've done that I'll probably create a thread in the luthiery section with a complete disassembly.
> I'll PM you with the results OP haha
> 
> Here's the thread. Guitar has been paid for via PayPal so I'm fully covered. Let the journey begin.




They've already brought this site up on a legitimate forum and it seems that they're either building copies of guitars (fraudulent) or advertising guitars for sale they don't actually own (also fraudulent):

Beware rareelectricguitar.com - The Gear Page

Again, I have to say it.... why the f_u_ck would you want to support those shady douchebags?  $400 + all the hardware you're going to have to replace leaves you with STILL having paid $400 for a shitty guitar and then replacing all the hardware later. If you're on a budget, buy a decent quality used guitar that you know won't be a POS. No point in supporting a shady ass company from China building knock-offs. This is why there are so many of these pieces of shit floating around the market, and people who don't know enough about what they're buying are getting scammed left and right thinking they bought a legit JEM and finding out later it was a Chibanez that they overpaid for.  Stop supporting garbage knock-off factories and eventually they'll go out of business.


----------



## Connor (May 27, 2014)

Valid point. Contacting them and PayPal now, I guess I jumped on it pretty quick and it reminds me of a time I was sold an "Epiphone Black Beauty" which turned out to be a horrible copy.

Matt, you're so wise.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 27, 2014)

Connor said:


> Valid point. Contacting them and PayPal now, I guess I jumped on it pretty quick and it reminds me of a time I was sold an "Epiphone Black Beauty" which turned out to be a horrible copy.
> 
> Matt, you're so wise.



Good deal man. Like I said, I've seen this scenario play out several times where people on here and other guitar forums have bought from similar sites and it always ends up a trainwreck. They might sell you something with knock-off hardware that LOOKS the same but is made out of crappy materials, so at the end of the day you'll have spent $500 on something that looks legit but is a total turd.  You can only fight them with PayPal if the guitar used obviously fake-looking parts, and those folks are getting better at making them look legit, just using crap materials like pot metal and whatnot so you'll probably end up having a hard time getting the full refund if that's the case. Good call on getting out before you get started, like I said there is no point in supporting companies like this, so you're doing the right thing.


----------



## Connor (May 27, 2014)

Yeah it was mainly the reminiscing about when I got screwed out of the Epiphone that made me think about them actually circulating the bay and whatnot. 
They've actually replied within 5 minutes of me requesting a refund.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Jun 2, 2014)

OP: I say snag a used RG7620 and put the JPM graphic on it. 

Never give your money to con-artists. That place should be shut down.


----------



## david_pri (Jun 3, 2014)

Honestly I dont trust in people like that. That site must be closed


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 4, 2016)

New member makes account on site for the explicit purpose of defending a brand he (will) claim he has no financial stake in or relationship to. Here's a thought: if you're going to go undercover, join the forum, make a few dozen posts about other things, THEN make a post like this. It would it so much more believable.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 4, 2016)

And it's Paul Unkert


----------



## mcsalty (Mar 4, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> And it's Paul Unkert



Paul Unk_ard_ is the Chinese copy of Paul Unkert


----------



## Ram150023 (Mar 4, 2016)

CrazyDean said:


> I'd like to see someone buy one and do a complete tear-down. I've seen it done on jemsite to a Chinese JEM ripoff. It had a 3 piece neck but the pieces were different lengths into the neck pocket and a single huge swimming pool route for a pickup cavity.



I am actually doing the EXACT thing for a friend of mine... Absolutely SH!T for build quality... I think the body is some sort of "pine"... the neck had the crappiest replica "tree of life" inlay with a crap ton of filler...

I think he paid $1 for it off of evil-bay... and then had to pay $250 for shipping / customs. He has purchased new pups, new trem, new PG, new machines... basically everything is being replaced... to include the paint... 





















But all in all... its a replica and he is happy... its all what your after.


----------



## downburst82 (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Alex Kenivel (Mar 4, 2016)

^for the closet 7-stringer


----------



## NicePants (Mar 4, 2016)

downburst82 said:


>



Yeah dude, Usa, right on the outskirts of Tianjin.


----------



## Ram150023 (Mar 4, 2016)

Alex Kenivel said:


> ^for the closet 7-stringer


----------



## pondman (Mar 4, 2016)

I've seen 2 of these guitars in person. They were absolute sheeyat.
I've also got a couple of Chinese knock offs that I got for nothing in part trades , they needed "everything" swaping out and took ages to sort out.

These thing are a complete waste of time...don't try to fool yourself.


----------



## Ram150023 (Mar 4, 2016)

A quick update on the knockoff I am working on...


----------



## NoodleFace (Mar 4, 2016)

Hah, guitar appraised for $2000-2500? With duncan designed pickups and some ....ty knock-off floyd, with additional strange tuning peg.

Totally believable.


----------

